# Weird corner of YouTube



## BellBella (Mar 24, 2015)

*Let's admit it. 
We've all been there.

What was your weirdest video experience? *​


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 24, 2015)

*Too graphic and NSFW to post or describe here.*


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 24, 2015)

That video of those anime girls getting milked like cows


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 24, 2015)

I remember one time I watched a Chriddof video and the entire related videos section was just Asian ero films

and iirc the video itself didn't really have much any relation to it

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also just now realizing I could've probably just stopped at "Chriddof video"


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

uhhhh this was pretty popular I feel like at one point... its just weird and awkward, plus the end is borderline terrifying....


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 24, 2015)

*I win*

- - - Post Merge - - -





Also, this.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

Probably the video instructing people on how to prevent swamp-ass


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

the above reminded me of this lol! Me and another friend did this to strangers in bars....


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty much 80% of Youtube, but then again, I'm such a random person.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

Anything I've ever seen on youtube.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 24, 2015)

Probably an exercise video about getting mugged.


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

These two..


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 24, 2015)

*When I first found this I was like "Wtf?". But I loved the art/animation, and it intrigued me so I looked it up.

Found out that it's based on this video, which apparently went viral in a matter of days.*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's not weird but it creeped me out. It was sex reassignment surgery.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh god I wish I could find the video, a long time ago I saw this really weird Japanese video... it had something to do with sexual abuse or something along those lines. It was really foul e_o


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

This video is kinda offensive, lewd, and has tons of curse words.... but its absolutely hilarious!



Spoiler


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel violated by some of these videos, but I want more.  I don't get on youtube very much so I JUST found this.  And it doesn't even compare to most of these but ya know, why not.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 24, 2015)

The video where the rhino gets diarrhea at the zoo. 

Or probably the "Don't put it up your butt" video.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 24, 2015)

The 'DyE - Fantasy' video was the first video I saw that literally made me go "Woah, I'm on that weird part of YouTube..." I think I was fourteen, and it totally scarred me for life. xD

It was not the last time I made it to that part of the internet, but certainly the most vivid memory haha. I do not recommend googling it.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> I feel violated by some of these videos, but I want more.  I don't get on youtube very much so I JUST found this.  And it doesn't even compare to most of these but ya know, why not.



HAHAHAHA that was simultaneously disgusting and hilarious! and I love your signature too!


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 24, 2015)

The guy staring into the camera with his face covered in white ice cream goop and then eats it with a spoon from the top of his head. First time I got spooked tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> These two..



THIS **** RIGHT HERE IS JUST...


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

yeah watching the ice cream thing, I just felt absolutely awkward.... but i would deftly this stuff


----------



## Allycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Too graphic and NSFW to post or describe here.*



on a site that bans graphic and sexual content?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2015)

Allycat said:


> on a site that bans graphic and sexual content?



You'd be surprised at what doesn't get deleted. I've seen full human penises on Youtube. The video is still there to this day.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 25, 2015)

....I should not have come here.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

probably lemon whores haha
don't watch if you're a youngin
well it's not that bad but it's a little bad
still i don't wanna corrupt u lil' seeds even the slightest


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> probably lemon whores haha
> don't watch if you're a youngin
> well it's not that bad but it's a little bad
> still i don't wanna corrupt u lil' seeds even the slightest



Lemon Stealing Whores isn't _that_ bad. It's totally safe for work.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Lemon Stealing Whores isn't _that_ bad. It's totally safe for work.



Yeah, I agree that it's not that bad but it's still a little bad.
It's falls under the weird corner of youtube though, at least for me.

Also, this:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 25, 2015)

Allycat said:


> on a site that bans graphic and sexual content?



only if Google takes notice of it


----------



## m12 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## BellBella (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow , so many reactions. And so many weird videos. I haven't most of them. So I guess I haven't been to the really dark side yet haha. I'll go ahead and add one of my own that I found.





 :')


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

i watched this one video yesterday where this guy was talking to his old dad about corn. the dad got mad, drank, and went to sleep. then the guy started putting corn stalks on the dad while dramatic music played.
i haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 25, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

those sound effects...


----------



## BellBella (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh I need that. :')


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> those sound effects...



im buying one.


----------



## BellBella (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, imagine the possibilities :')


----------



## brickwall81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Around a month ago, I discovered a side of youtube where people go dumpster diving at gamestop and other stores and a few years ago I found this super weird side of youtube where people wear adult diapers ( ._.) it was so strange.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 25, 2015)

don't know if you'll find this weird.. i personally like it lol.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 25, 2015)

Anything from Freepdied, really. 
Here's one:


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 25, 2015)

I am laughing so hard


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 25, 2015)

While the first one I posted was the most disturbing thing I've seen, these two are the funniest and I haven't seen anyone post them yet (I've watched both of them at least 30 times each haha).


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2015)

m12 said:


>



I was already laughing pretty hard throughout the video, but when the dramatic music played while the guy gave Bobby the thumbs up I died.

Edit: XD and the Seaking part


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 25, 2015)

Filthy Frank Show <3


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

"im on that weird side of youtube XDDDD"

idk nothing rlly weirds me out like it used to.


----------



## Azza (Mar 26, 2015)

Old Greg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Either the YTPs made by this genius...






...The GMod videos crossing MLP and TF2 from Eastern Europe...






...Or the SFM video about Ashleigh Ball's most prominent mares making out, or, as the video politely euphemizes, Hoof Wrestling.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 26, 2015)

OH GOD WHY!?!







_We're going on a trip
In our favorite rocket ship

Zooming through the skies, Little Einsteins
Climb aboard

Get ready to explore
There's so much to find, Little Einsteins!

We're going on a mission
Start the count down

5, 4, 3, 2, 1
Everyone to Rocket

Rev it up now
Vrooooooooooom!

Leo: We're going on a trip
In our favorite rocket ship

Zooming through the skies
Little Einsteins

Climb aboard
Get ready to explore

There's so much to find,
Little Einsteins

Come on
Let's go

Little Einsteins
We need you, Little Einsteins, yeah!_


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh definitely the Illuminati conspiracies.
There was this one video of "STAR WARS VII: Illuminati EXPOSED", and it was real stupid. It was also racist, as the black stormtrooper, apparently, was supposed to be Obama. But yeah, those are really annoying. I like trolling them occasionally.

Oh, and may I add that apparently Lady Gaga is Amy Winehouse. People believe this.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> OH GOD WHY!?!



I KNEW the Vines caused this!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Another Freepdied video:


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

:B


----------

